# Browser Pop ups - Virtumonde - Help



## chronk (May 24, 2007)

Dell Dimension 3000 /P4 2.8 GHZ /512 MB RAM
Windows XP Home SP2

http://www.registrydefender.com/l/index3i1.asp?utm_source=CD3
http://winantivirus.com/download/20...ww.majorgeeks.com/AVG_Anti-Spyware_d5287.html

virtumonde - system32\efcdbaw.dll

Trojan.Rond
C:\Program Files\lpwindows\ipwins.exe

Problem 1)

When I start the computer I get an error
16 bit ms-dos subsystem
C:\Proga~1\WinTouch\WinTouche.exe
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
CS:054d IP:0135 OP:63 65 69 76 65 Choose 'Close' to terminate the application
I have the choice to close or ignore
I choose close.

Problem 2)
Web Browser Pop ups

Problem 3)
AVG Antispyware reports 
Name: Adware.Virumonde
Location: C:\Windows\System32\efcdbaw.dll
Risk: Medium

AVG reccomends Ignore , I leave AVG at ignore, 
since it advises me to do so I am thinking that AVG cannot handle the problem

Problem 4)
AVG then reports Malware found
Name: Downloader.PurityScan.ee
location: C\Docume~1\Mike\Applic~1\FNTS~1\netdde.exe
Risk: High
It is defaulted at Clean and move to quarantine - I leave it at quarantine
Reboot and it comes up again.

Problem 5)
I receive a LINKSYS WIRELESS NETWORK MONITOR:
Access Violation at address 00426071 in module 'WUSB54GSv2.exe' Read of address 00000368
I click OK, and this pops up again and again.

Problem 6) Related to problem 4 - AVG pops up with another Purity scan, but this time
Name: Adware.PurityScan
Location: C:\Windows\System32\system32\iexplore.exe
Risk: Medium
It is recommended by AVG AntiSpyware to Ignore, so I leave it at ignore.

What I have done so far 
Downoaded and installed AVG Anti Spyware
and 
turned off System Restore 
I am downloading HJT now and await your input.

Thank You

chronk


----------



## chronk (May 24, 2007)

I don't receive any errors now.
No pop ups.
I disabled system restore / then enabled it.
I enabled it after reboot shoul have before reboot so last known good 
would have been there.
Also uninstalled Sun Java JRE 5, and installed 6.2 - latest.

Used combofix 
Spybot S&D
and reg hack to remove wintouch

Anyone see anything bad left?

Thanks,

Chronk

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:15:49 AM, on 7/6/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Jukebox\ymetray.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WUSB54GSv2.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Scansys\SysScan.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {14AA1A3B-9A7A-4812-9ADF-115C6832CBD9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqn.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 922] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] "C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ymetray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Jukebox\ymetray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: AT&T Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,90/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F919FBD3-A96B-4679-AF26-F551439BB5FD} - mkMSITStore:C:\DOCUME~1\Mike\LOCALS~1\Temp\winfix.chm::/SystemDoctor2006FreeInstall.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Application Agent (CmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: dlbt_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: WUSB54GSv2SVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe" "WUSB54GSv2.exe (file missing)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

*Click here* and then scroll down to and click on *hijackthis self installer* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We were posting at the same time.

Why are you not running any anti-virus program?

Please post your ComboFix log.


----------



## chronk (May 24, 2007)

Cookiegal,

I am receiving help from another forum

I will be glad to post if you wish.
I now have AVG Antivirus, and Comodo Firewall.
I have ran HJT, don't know if it was the same as the one you provided link to.
I have ran ComboFix
I am running Kapersy Online Scan now.

I really Thank You, for your response.
I was impatient.
I appoligize for the impatience.
Thank You again.

Chronk


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I appreciate you telling me as, otherwise, we waste valuable resources. I will close this as it's best to stay with one forum only.

Good luck! :up:


----------

